# Getting experience as a new coder



## DiMuchow (Jul 5, 2012)

Many of us are having trouble finding a job without experience. I completed a 200 hours course, recently took the CPC and passed it the first try, do have some prior experience several years ago as mgr of a home care office where I recovered lost state contract funds and turned around a 5 yr unprofitable office. Most medical professionals ask me if I'm a nurse from the questions I ask. But all this does me no good if I can't get that first job to get experience.  With the changes in healthcare, there's supposed to be a need for 6.5 million new jobs in next few years, and I honestly don't know how they will be filled when everyone wants to hire someone who already has the exact experience they want.

Any suggestions? I'm thinking of cold calling offices and offering to do an internship, since the program I completed didn't have one.  We all need some concrete advice from those in the know!  I'd like to see a mentor program similar to the one AHIMA has - has anyone thought about this? Any other ideas?


----------



## kml1764 (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually, I suggest that you get involved with your local AAPC chapter.  I'm sure that you can find yourself a mentor that way.  It's also a way to find out about local jobs.  Since you don't have current experience (although having had some experience with the home care office is good), try to find any way in, even if it means working in the front office.  I think that by having your certification and showing an eagerness to learn different aspects of the medical practice you are working in, you are setting a great foundation.


----------

